
Why Ethereum Is Much More Valuable Than Bitcoin: SoFi CEO - doener
http://fortune.com/2017/07/19/bitcoin-ethereum-blockchain-sofi/
======
rothbardrand
LOL!

Within 2 years you will be running smart contracts (literal ethereum style
solidity) on the bitcoin blockchain, via RSK or other side chains.

Oh, and Ethereum is really poorly engineered... they are just moving fast and
breaking things so whenever you point out a problem its planned to be fixed in
a few months (which become years)

This is fine for Facebook and google, not fine for a blockchain.

